# Glad it's Friday



## ronaldlees (Dec 15, 2017)

You're glad it's Friday when you find you wondered for awhile why you didn't see any DNS traffic in the terminal:

tcpdump  -wlan0 -n 'udp'


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 16, 2017)

But - I did get a nice log file called lan0 full of DNS entries ... LOL


----------



## fullauto2012 (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice... LOL.
Thank you... I needed a good laugh.


----------

